# MTX 2160 help



## mitchjr (Mar 8, 2010)

So I have an old mtx 2160 that I have had since maybe '99. It's a really nice amp to have as a backup because first of all it's really small, and it has very good power for it's size 80wrms x 2 @4ohms,160 x 2 @2ohms,(that's rated at 12v) and I've seen measurements that say over 425wrms @4ohms bridged @14v. So you can run subs, comps, rear fill, whatever. 

The problem I'm having is, I was running my new HDC-3 sub (1000wrms) bridged at probly %70 gain, and it just stopped working. The power light was still lit so I didn't know what was up. It had went into protection on me a few times in the past. When I ran my 2 ohm xxx comps on it at high volumes after 2-3 hours it would heat up and shut off. Or when I had 2 Boston 10.8's bridged at 4 and cranking, on long trips on hot days it would do the same. Again, not very often. 

Long story short, right now it works fine in 2 channel mode, but pits out no sound at all when bridged. This is quite possibly some wishful thinking on my part but, I was hoping maybe someone could say " oh yeah, when that happens it's the such and such. Just replace that and your good" 

I don't know a lot about amplifiers, but I know basic electrical circuits and such. I would really like to fix this myself. I am pretty good at soldering. I haven't opened it up yet but I know a good first step is a visual inspection. But I figured get some info from you guys first. Any help or tips is greatly appreciated.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

If you cant figure it out, and you want to sell it, i might be interested in buying it as long as it works as a 2 channel. im a big MTX thunder fan


----------



## mitchjr (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm not really looking to sell, but everything has a price. I might be interested in a trade for something that does close to 1k wrms @1 or 4 ohms.(with some cash from me also) But honestly I think I can figure this thing out. How hard can it be, right? Ha

Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Ill be getting a fluke meter by the weekend. I plan to document my work and if Im successful I'll post a small tutorial that hopefully can help someone else. or I'll pay to have it fixed


----------

